# What's the difference between home premium and ultimate?



## pixthor (Aug 17, 2009)

I just got a new PC. I was wondering, what is the difference between vista home premium and ultimate? I have home premium installed now. I might actually try to get ultimate soon. So what is the difference bewteen ultimate and home premium?


----------



## CerbrusNL (Aug 17, 2009)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=the+difference+between+vista+home+premium+and+ultimate

There's your answer...


----------



## Sparticle (Aug 17, 2009)

LOL


----------



## Irreverent (Aug 17, 2009)

The word, straight from the horses mouth....http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windows-vista/compare-editions/default.aspx


----------



## CerbrusNL (Aug 17, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> The word, straight from the horses mouth....http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windows-vista/compare-editions/default.aspx


I bet you used my google search, didn't ya?


----------



## Irreverent (Aug 17, 2009)

CerbrusNL said:


> I bet you used my google search, didn't ya?



actually....no.  I just happened to have that link bookmarked as a reference for every stupid VP that's ever asked the question.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Aug 17, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> actually....no.  I just happened to have that link bookmarked as a reference for every stupid VP that's ever asked the question.


Hmm, that's an good idea, actually!
*bookmarks*


----------



## Aden (Aug 17, 2009)

There's no difference between the two because you should get Windows 7 instead of any Vista pack.

And I'm not one to start Apple/Microsoft flamewars, but I think Apple nailed their OS distribution. $129, flat. One version of the OS. Upgrades to 10.6 will be $10 if you bought a Mac after June.

Now if only they could work on their hardware prices. :T

Edit:


Irreverent said:


> The word, straight from the horses mouth....http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windows-vista/compare-editions/default.aspx



What the hell? Are they _joking_ with this features comparison thing? Not every version can "Use a secondary screen on your mobile PC..." "Scan, fax, and receive documents and images..." "Easily make DVDs..."? And what's up with these "features": "Have more fun on your PC..." "Additional programs and features..."

Goodness.


----------



## Qoph (Aug 17, 2009)

Aden said:


> There's no difference between the two because you should get Windows 7 instead of any Vista pack.
> 
> And I'm not one to start Apple/Microsoft flamewars, but I think Apple nailed their OS distribution. $129, flat. One version of the OS. Upgrades to 10.6 will be $10 if you bought a Mac after June.
> 
> ...



"Have more fun on your PC" means "Find furry porn more easily" :V


----------



## Rel (Aug 17, 2009)

Aden said:


> And I'm not one to start Apple/Microsoft flamewars, but I think Apple nailed their OS distribution. $129, flat. One version of the OS. Upgrades to 10.6 will be $10 if you bought a Mac after June.


Buy it as a student or buy it from the state, its alot cheaper when you do either of these (I got Office 2007 ultimate for $20 new from the state).

It saves you ALOT of money. lol


----------



## Irreverent (Aug 17, 2009)

Aden said:


> There's no difference between the two because you should get Windows 7 instead of any Vista pack.



Agreed.



> I think Apple nailed their OS distribution. $129, flat. One version of the OS. Upgrades to 10.6 will be $10 if you bought a Mac after June.



Yep, but many OS makers use a flat pricing model.  MS is more the exception to the rule.  They stole it from the appliance makers and midrange, that use purchased keys to turn on features.  Surprised that MS didn't go with a per core model....but the day is young.



> What the hell? Are they _joking_ with this features comparison thing? Not every version can "Use a secondary screen on your mobile PC..." "Scan, fax, and receive documents and images..." "Easily make DVDs..."? And what's up with these "features": "Have more fun on your PC..." "Additional programs and features..."
> 
> Goodness.



Welcome to Marketing [where the two drink minimum is enforced]


----------



## net-cat (Aug 17, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> Welcome to Marketing [where the two drink minimum is enforced]


View attachment 8375


----------



## pixthor (Aug 17, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> actually....no. I just happened to have that link bookmarked as a reference for every stupid VP that's ever asked the question.


VP? I'm not using a shitty vista transformation pack. lol All I was asking was what is the difference is all.I have home premium.I Might actually upgrade to windows 7 instead though.


----------



## TDK (Aug 17, 2009)

It's Vista... so they all suck. Sorry, but it had to be said.


----------



## Aden (Aug 17, 2009)

net-cat said:


> View attachment 8375



I'm gonna print that out in dissolve it in my coffee when I want to have a RAAAAAGE-y day.



Motor Mouth said:


> It's Vista... so they all suck. Sorry, but it had to be said.



Harsh, man. :V


----------



## fwLogCGI (Aug 17, 2009)

pixthor said:


> I just got a new PC. I was wondering, what is the difference between vista home premium and ultimate? I have home premium installed now. I might actually try to get ultimate soon. So what is the difference bewteen ultimate and home premium?


Just keep Home Premium until 7 is released.


----------



## Span_Wolf (Aug 18, 2009)

When you get Win 7 this chart will help you decide.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_7_editions#Comparison_chart


----------



## Shino (Aug 18, 2009)

The politically correct answer is that Windows Vista Ultimate adds features found in Vista Business like advanced backup features and full Remote Desktop abilities, as well as some features only found in Ultimate, like the Unix command line interface and BitLocker.

Or as net-cat said in a Win 7 thread:


net-cat said:


> Vista Business ... stripped out all the Media Center components.


 
Or, just this:


net-cat said:


> I propose the following renames for the other editions:
> 7 Ultimate: 7 Bragging Rights Edition or 7 "Bling" Edition


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 18, 2009)

Motor Mouth said:


> It's Vista... so they all suck. Sorry, but it had to be said.



Once you disable all the stupid automatic stuff and install Service pack 2 Vista becomes alright.


----------



## Irreverent (Aug 18, 2009)

pixthor said:


> VP?



Vice Presidents, the kind of "scum" I hang out with at work.   It wasn't meant to be a shot at ya Pixthor, sorry if it read that way.


----------



## Aden (Aug 18, 2009)

Span_Wolf said:


> When you get Win 7 this chart will help you decide.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_7_editions#Comparison_chart



aaghfahfhp[p[fsppfff

Edit: I can't believe there's a version that doesn't support changing your wallpaper.


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 18, 2009)

Aden said:


> Edit: I can't believe there's a version that doesn't support changing your wallpaper.



I believe that was the "Original Equipment Manufacturer". The version still in development before Mass Production of it occurs.

I think they added on from that version. So it's like the control sample in a science experiment. It's the one you base everything off of.


----------



## Aden (Aug 18, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> I believe that was the "Original Equipment Manufacturer". The version still in development before Mass Production of it occurs.
> 
> I think they added on from that version. So it's like the control sample in a science experiment. It's the one you base everything off of.



Oh okay. That's good.


----------



## Aurali (Aug 18, 2009)

net-cat said:


> View attachment 8375



XD Pray with me this isn't real.


----------



## Aden (Aug 18, 2009)

Eli said:


> XD Pray with me this isn't real.



It might've been. It was a fake graphic, but it arose from a real idea that the telecoms were pushing when the net neutrality debate was big.


----------



## Irreverent (Aug 18, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> I believe that was the "Original Equipment Manufacturer". The version still in development before Mass Production of it occurs.



OEM is what goes to the PC makers. Release-Candidate, typically RC1, RC2, RC3, "GoldDisc" and then RTM is the sequence.



Eli said:


> XD Pray with me this isn't real.



Have't seen that Bell Systems Logo since the '60's.  They still use that down there?


----------



## net-cat (Aug 18, 2009)

Eli said:


> XD Pray with me this isn't real.


The fact that people believe that that might be real is rather disturbing to me. 



Irreverent said:


> Have't seen that Bell Systems Logo since the '60's.  They still use that down there?


Nope. It was added to make a point.


----------



## Irreverent (Aug 18, 2009)

net-cat said:


> Nope. It was added to make a point.



That was AGB's logo.....I got misty-eyed.


----------



## tikian12 (Aug 20, 2009)

Believe me, If you have the money go for Ultimate, I'm running windows 7 ultimate, the extra goodies are worth it.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 20, 2009)

tikian12 said:


> Believe me, If you have the money go for Ultimate, I'm running windows 7 ultimate, the extra goodies are worth it.



Out of morbid curiosity, which extra goodies are you using?


----------



## tikian12 (Aug 20, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Out of morbid curiosity, which extra goodies are you using?



The Bitlocker is a nice one, cause I am one PARANOID sob. not to mention i LOCKED IE from working.


----------

